# Ghost mantis not eating regularly.



## pedro92 (Apr 16, 2008)

They are L5 and i have heard they dont eat reguarly. They molted a few days ago and ive seen them eat a few hydei but there abdomens are still thin and i am wondering if this is normal. There are alot of Hydei in the container. What else should i be doing now.


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 16, 2008)

You could try them on small house flies/curly wing flies!


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 16, 2008)

Older ghosts are very picky eaters... almost anorexic in their shunning of available food. A fat ghost is a rare sight to see.


----------



## Stuart89 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have this to expect when they moult next, right now they are vigorous feeders sucking up anything that goes past... how long do they take to go from L4 - L5?


----------



## pedro92 (Apr 16, 2008)

It all depends on how long it will take. But mine took a few weeks maybe a month


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 16, 2008)

the only time iv seen mine eat like pigs is sub adult stage and adult.when mine where small they didnt eat alot,.


----------



## iain5 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm glad I saw this thread since my group just started molting from probably L4-L5 (not 100% sure, I just got them a week ago).

How long should I wait after molting to introduce food to them again? The same question also applies to some shields I have that just went to subadult.


----------



## pedro92 (Apr 18, 2008)

Most mantids dont eat for a day or two after molt but you can have food in there it just may not eat it right away


----------

